
Altice in Deal to Take Over Cablevision - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/17/business/international/altice-in-deal-to-take-over-cablevision.html
======
greenyoda
This article references the Times article as the primary source (and it's a
more comprehensive article):

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/17/business/international/alt...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/17/business/international/altice-
in-deal-to-take-over-cablevision.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Url changed from [http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/17/us-
cablevision-m-a...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/17/us-cablevision-
m-a-altice-idUSKCN0RH00H20150917).

